# 29 Gal Tank - What to breed?



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey Everyone, I was able to get ahold of a 29 Gal Tank and I am wanting to use it for breeding. My P's are only 5 inches and 7 months old so I think it will be awhile before they breed! Right now I will have 8 baby Dalmatian fish in it that I have been raising... My questions are..

1. Can I keep the Dalmatian fish in there or will they be eaten?
2. What type of fish should I get to breed? "fastest turnaround"
3. Depending on fish how to tell male and female?
4. Put Decor and Substrate in tank or leave it empty?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

1. wtf is a dalmation fish? And they will either be eaten or eat the fry of what you try and breed. so you should remove them.
2. Convicts are quick and easy breeders as are guppies and mollys. Most live bearers are pretty easy to breed. 
3. Depends on the fish. 
4. Deco it with natural decor and places (plants) for the babies to play nad hide in. I would suggest getting some Java moss as it is great for fry.

Suggested fish for breeding. Galaxy Rasboras/celestial danios - they are in dire need of breeders due to our hobby over fishing for them.


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> 1. wtf is a dalmation fish? And they will either be eaten or eat the fry of what you try and breed. so you should remove them.


Ha! Ya the Dalmatian fish are just a fish you can buy at LFS... My sister had one and it was picking on her guppys so I took it home and the damn thing had babies before the P's ate her... So now I have 8 of those little guys...

Ya I want to go with either guppys or convicts... Just not for sure which one yet...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh Dalmation Plattys. yeh. those are pretty easy to breed also. not the most interesting of fish IMO but hey they work for some.

In this case I will reccomend aganst breeding convcts. Altho they are one of the easier fish to get to breed. they breed in such numbers that you can quickly become overwelmed with fry. once a pair gets going you could get a batch of fry every couple weeks. they usualy require a few tanks to successfully raise fry to decent size. because once the next batch comes in the parents tend to kill off old fry. so moving them is required. And you will need a 2nd holding tank that is suitable to raise 100-300 fry to 1". it takes at least a month to get that big so by the time they are ready to be moved out or used for feeding the RPBs you will have 2 more batches to have to deal with.

Live bearers tend to have much smaller batches and are easier to manage. I would suggest starting with those. Its a much more personal expearance. IMO each fish has more individual value then in large batches. because you can much easier id 1 out of 8 fish then 1 out of 200.


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks that alot of useful info! I guess I do have one more tank... Its really small though... Under a 10 Gal, maybe like 5-8 Gal... Do guppys have about the same amount of fry and as frequent? Do they eat fry off also?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

get alot of fake plants let um float up top and buy 5 female guppys and 2 males and in 2 months you well notice babys
if you wanta start with a bang get 5 of the biggest galz ya can each well probly have 0-30 babys befor thay die

smaller galz have smaller litters.... just keep that in mind


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

MB BOYS said:


> Thanks that alot of useful info! I guess I do have one more tank... Its really small though... Under a 10 Gal, maybe like 5-8 Gal... Do guppys have about the same amount of fry and as frequent? Do they eat fry off also?


Since guppies have their babies live they tend to have Much smaller broads. more im the 8-10 range. so its much easier to care for the fry. they can eat their young hence the need for some plant cover for them to hide in.


----------



## MysticHerps (Feb 28, 2007)

why not think of brichardis ?

small prolific, will raise multi generations together. Decorate tank with lots of rock and cave work.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

we breed mollys and just started with convicts...the mollys breed so much its insanely retarded...we have about 30(adults) in a 30 gallon(which is prolly a little over stocked) but we get about 30-40 fry every week!

my convicts have only had one batch of fry so far which was about 2 weeks ago and look like they're setting up for another batch real soon....


----------



## sma (Feb 14, 2007)

You should go with convicts


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

bootdink said:


> we breed mollys and just started with convicts...the mollys breed so much its insanely retarded...we have about 30(adults) in a 30 gallon(which is prolly a little over stocked) but we get about 30-40 fry every week!
> 
> my convicts have only had one batch of fry so far which was about 2 weeks ago and look like they're setting up for another batch real soon....


how do u make sure the mollys dont get eaten by the parents? do u use a breeder net or just a lot of plants?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I also bred mollys (totally on accident and with only 1 fish) And I found it a good idea to keep the babies safe by providing alot of cover. Tho this is in my planted tank and theres so much cover its crazy but she on 3 occasions has dropped 3 sets of 5 fry each. once a month. 
the sole surviver from batch 2 tried to kill batch 3 when I put them in the same holding tank. So he got moved to the main tank and got gobbled up. 
Now I have all of batch 3 out in the main tank with everyone and all is good. plant cover is great.


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the help everyone... Im still working on getting it setup but hopefully soon have something in there...


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

go with Angelfish. They act, breed, have eggs, and care of fry are almost identicle to P's so if your ever going to try and breed p's start off with angelfish. They are very aggressive and territorial when breeding so if you go for it get a breeding pair to avoid problems in the future. Plus a good breeding pair will cost around $20-40 bucks!


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

rockymax said:


> we breed mollys and just started with convicts...the mollys breed so much its insanely retarded...we have about 30(adults) in a 30 gallon(which is prolly a little over stocked) but we get about 30-40 fry every week!
> 
> my convicts have only had one batch of fry so far which was about 2 weeks ago and look like they're setting up for another batch real soon....


how do u make sure the mollys dont get eaten by the parents? do u use a breeder net or just a lot of plants?
[/quote]

once we notice a pregnant molly(which isnt hard at all) we throw them into a fish hatchery or whatever you wanna call it(small plastic container type thing that floats in the water) once they have the babys we take a very small net and let the fry swim into the net(fry arent smal enough to injure themselves as long as your carefull), take them to our fry tank and bam. there you go!


----------

